
Pilot Test Begins for Tech to Connect Everyday Vehicles - jonbaer
https://spectrum.ieee.org/transportation/advanced-cars/pilot-test-begins-for-tech-to-connect-everyday-vehicles
======
blendo
I'm very excited by the DSRC/IEEE 802.11p technology used in this pilot. I
don't want to wait for Tesla's "Full Self Driving" to, someday, reliably and
automatically avoid an accident; I'd much rather have an idiot light on my
dash provide a warning.

See
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwjK-
ejko5HqAhVBKH0KHQVPAY0QFjABegQICxAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cts.virginia.edu%2Fwp-
content%2Fuploads%2F2014%2F04%2FPFS_DSRC02_Task1_Messaging_Reqs_007-101-02.pdf&usg=AOvVaw04YVIPR2tmfTizLqOxNa8k)
for details on the "Basic Safety Message" that each vehicle broadcasts.

Also see that this technology is already being used in the new VW Golf Mk 8.
See
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/samabuelsamid/2019/10/28/volksw...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/samabuelsamid/2019/10/28/volkswagen-
includes-nxp-v2x-communications-in-8th-gen-golf/#787a930216bc) and
[https://www.eetimes.com/vw-pits-its-new-golf-against-
the-5g-...](https://www.eetimes.com/vw-pits-its-new-golf-against-
the-5g-lobby/)

But the situation has been terribly complicated by the cellalur industry (and
Ajit Pai's FCC) wishing to appropriate the needed frequencies to provide a
similar service over 5G ([https://www.consumerreports.org/car-safety/fcc-plan-
could-st...](https://www.consumerreports.org/car-safety/fcc-plan-could-
stall-v2x-car-safety-revolution/))

Are there any Europeans who have experience with the new Golf Mk 8's DSRC,
which they have branded as Car2X?

